# EDC For Civilians...



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a seminar coming up that is more for general self defense; it is an "EDC" or "Every Day Carry" knife seminar.

See here for details: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...5205#post305205

Thanks!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## Blindside (Nov 11, 2004)

your link isn't working....

Lamont


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

Yea...I don't know why that is. Well...here's what was on the thread...

*Its always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays*With 
_egg nog and turkey, and holiday cheer, 
This can be a very stressful time of the year,
With shopping, long lines, and traffic jammed places,
And enough Yo-Ho-Ho to want to break peoples faces,
Well you cant break em'! Santa wont deliver behind bars,
So instead play with friends at a bare-knuckle fighting seminar!
And then after all of that holiday cheer,
Stick to that resolution for the New Year,
And take some of that hard earned gift cash,
Treat yourself to a great knife seminar Bash!
So, no matter your race or creed, come out and play,
Its always good to have a little martial craft for the holidays! _ 
 
Bare-Knuckle Fighting: This seminar is put on by the Tulisan Eskrima Gild and Master of Defense Paul Janulis. The Gild is dedicated to the propagation of the martial craft. On the street, you will not have the benefit of hand protection or rules if you are attacked. Knowing the dynamics of fighting bare fisted and dirty will help you handle real situations. We will use elements of Filipino and Western fighting arts to apply the dirty tricks from the bare-knuckle fighters of old to todays environment. Learn strikes, parries, picks, hooks, locks, throws, gouges, butts, purrs, and much more! Not for the thin-skinnedbe prepared for some contact!

Date/Time: December 5th, 2004; 12pm-3:30
Cost: Pre-register - $40; $50 @ door 
Bring: mouth guard and groin protection

EDC Knife Seminar: Back by popular demand. This event is put on by TEG Corp., a self-defense training company. Master of Defense Paul Janulis will take you through what you need to know if you are going to carry a knife for self-defense, including both legalities and tactics. 

Date/Time: January 9th, 2005; 12pm-4
Cost: Pre-register - $50; $70 @ door (repeat attendants call for discount details)
Bring: MUST bring your own LIVE blade. Call for suggestions if youre not sure what to bring.

Location for both: Superkicks for America, 105 Main St. Rochester, MI 48307
Contact: Paul Janulis; 248-722-1634; www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html


Yo-Ho-Ho  happy holidays, and well see you soon!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## Urban Trekker (Oct 21, 2021)

I thought I'd necromance this thread, as an interesting thing happened last night:

I do Uber and DoorDash as a side hustle.  Living in the Hampton Roads area, there are lots of bridges and tunnels to deal with.  Last night, I was trying to stay on the side in which I lived, but a passenger had to go to Norfolk.

After I logged off and began heading home, there was hitch-hiker at the on ramp.  Having been in situations myself where I've needed to get to the other side of bridges and tunnels that do not allow pedestrians (I've never attempted to hitch hike, though, as I'm too self-reliant), I decides to let him in, and drop him off at the first exit on the other side.

Dude was homeless and stunk to high hell, but I dealt with it.

Anyhow, I normally keep two local transit day passes on my person at all times.  If he was standing at another place where a bus could be caught, I'd have handed him one of my passes instead.

So for EDC, we can talk about knives, firearms, and multi-tools all day.

But among my favorite EDC items are prepaid passes and gift cards.

I remember a time when I had just started a new job after getting out of the military (after being unemployed for 7 months, and taking a 50% pay cut), when I was living between paychecks.

For one reason or another - I can't remember why - I ended up stranded on a snowy day, and needed my wife to come pick me up because I didn't have enough money to call a cab (I don't think the taxi service was running anyway), or even the money for the premium bus service that transits between the Southside and the Peninsula of Hampton Roads.  The problem was that my wife wouldn't be able to arrive for at least 45 minutes, and that's without taking the snow into account.

That's me standing in the cold and snow for at least that long, waiting for my wife.

But I didn't have to.  There was a Hooters nearby, and even though I was broke... I remembered that I had a Hooters gift card that was given to me a few weeks earlier.  So I went in, got out of the cold, stayed warm, and had some food while I waited for my wife to come.

I hadn't yet put two and two together yet to get into EDC, but I did release the importance of having certain things on me.  And that's when I started collecting gift cards.  Because that gift card saved by butt when the wrong thing happened at the wrong time between paydays.  Gift cards, you could say, were my first EDC items.

I'm curious to see if anyone does the same, or has any other unusual EDC items.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2021)

Urban Trekker said:


> I thought I'd necromance this thread, as an interesting thing happened last night:
> 
> I do Uber and DoorDash as a side hustle.  Living in the Hampton Roads area, there are lots of bridges and tunnels to deal with.  Last night, I was trying to stay on the side in which I lived, but a passenger had to go to Norfolk.
> 
> ...



I do cash. But have the bad habit of spending it.

Otherwise a torch a pen and a notebook.


----------



## Urban Trekker (Oct 21, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I do cash. But have the bad habit of spending it.
> 
> Otherwise a torch a pen and a notebook.



That's why I do gift cards.  They're not as easy to waste or splurge with.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 22, 2021)

Urban Trekker said:


> I thought I'd necromance this thread, as an interesting thing happened last night:
> 
> I do Uber and DoorDash as a side hustle.  Living in the Hampton Roads area, there are lots of bridges and tunnels to deal with.  Last night, I was trying to stay on the side in which I lived, but a passenger had to go to Norfolk.
> 
> ...


That time Hooters saved your life. Great story, I did some Uber driving while I was still in the service to pay off a couple of student loans.  You can end up in some pretty dodgy neighborhoods.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 22, 2021)

My EDC, not shown S&W M&P .40 or my phone which was used to take the picture.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 22, 2021)

I started carrying gift cards to fast food joints and gas stations.  I give them out to homeless people when I see them.  I'll give them to panhandlers also but I usually tell them if they really don't need it then please give it to someone who does.  When I worked as a narc detective I had an informant who panhandled for a living she made 500 or more a day begging outside a mall that catered to more affluent shoppers.  She would shoot all that money up every day in her veins but I was surprised at how much she made.  On Sundays, she would pull in over $1000 sometimes.  So I stopped giving actual cash to people.


----------

